

Ask HN: Hetzner's Terms and Conditions: "full name and address must be present" - sadpluto

Greetings. I hope that given the popularity of Hetzner here in HN somebody will be able to shed some light on its Terms and Conditions. Under the item <i>6. Published Content</i> I see the following:<p><pre><code>  6.1 It is the customer's responsibility to identify the Internet
  content as their own or as third-party content. The customer's full
  name and address must be present. Further obligations may result from
  the provisions of the Telecommunications Act and Teleservices Act. The
  customer is obliged to examine these provisions and to comply with them.
</code></pre>
Does this mean that even a personal blog hosted there (maybe anywhere in Germany) must provide the author's full address? Does anybody know whether this rule is enforced at all?<p>Thanks!
======
sadpluto
I think a little search answers my own question. From [Google's cache of][1] I
see that it refers to commercial activities.

    
    
      § 6 Identification of providers
    
      Concerning commercial offers, providers shall indicate:
    
        1. their name and address as well as, 
        2. in case of associations and groups of persons, the
           name and address of their authorized representative.
    

It makes much more sense now, though of course it raises the typical question
as to what is a commercial offer. For instance, would a blog with Google ads
qualify? But I digress... Never mind!

[1] <http://www.iuscomp.org/gla/statutes/TDG.htm>

